# New Universe reissue (and jems) in 2015



## LordHar (Dec 23, 2014)

From the Vai Newsletter:







Ibanez UV71PWH

The second of the Ibanez Premium Universe series, featuring white cosmetic attributes.

Official specs:

Wizard 7 5pc Maple/Walnut neck with KTS TITANIUM rods
American Basswood Body
Rosewood fretboard with Disappearing Pyramid inlay
Jumbo Frets with Premium fret edge treatment
DiMarzio Blaze pickups
Edge-Zero II-7 Tremolo bridge
Cosmo Black Hardware






Ibanez Jem 77 PBFP

A Premium version of Steve's classic Blue Floral Pattern Jem
Official specs:

Wizard 5pc Maple/Walnut Neck with KTS TITANIUM rods
American Basswood Body
Maple Fretboard with Tree of Life Inlay
Jumbo Frets with Premium fret edge treatment
DiMarzio Gravity Storm/Evolution/Gravity Storm Pickups
Edge-Zero II Tremolo bridge
Cosmo Black Hardware






Ibanez Jem Jr.

Lastly, the Jem Jr. is now the most affordable Ibanez Jem and is going to be available worldwide. Note that the Jem Jr. is not a "Jr" sized guitar, it's the same scale length as the other Jem models.
Official specs:

Wizard III Maple neck
Mahogany body
Rosewood Fretboard
Jumbo Frets
Quantum pickups
Srd. DL tremolo bridge
Cosmo Black Hardware


----------



## Korngod (Dec 23, 2014)

Ive been out of the loop for some time now but both of those look tasty!


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 23, 2014)

i have very mixed emotions on the PWH kinda sad


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Dec 23, 2014)

New trem is wrong trem 

But very awesome nonetheless


----------



## ToS (Dec 23, 2014)

Damit...I´ve been looking for an original PWH for 10+ years (virtually impossible to get one in Europe) - seems like I will most likely end with this reissue. Is there already any information on release dates?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 23, 2014)

Welp, this pretty much wins all of 2015 for me. I've wanted one of these for over half my life, and I block the trem in any guitar I own that has one, so the new bridge doesn't bother me at all. I already have too many Ibanez guitars as is, but whenever I want to grab one from another brand, Ibanez goes and does something like this.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 23, 2014)

Hopefully these end up better than the green dot UV reissues. Seems like a lot of people on SSO had problems with those.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2014)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## skeels (Dec 23, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> i have very mixed emotions on the PWH kinda sad



So much this.


----------



## SandyRavage (Dec 23, 2014)

As said before my Green dot premium sucked so many dicks it had teeth removed. It's the only guitar I've ever returned pretty much on the spot. Hopefully these ones have way better quality control.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2014)

If that blue one is priced around the seafoam jem premium I'll be giving it a good hard looking at since I'll never be able to afford a real one or the regular Jem77fp


----------



## MicrobeSS (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone know if the zero 2 can be swapped for another trem at all?


----------



## Warg Master (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd like to see a re-issue of the black universe w/mirror guard


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 23, 2014)

My. God.

R.I.P. Wallet


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2014)

MicrobeSS said:


> Anyone know if the zero 2 can be swapped for another trem at all?



It cannot be swapped easily. Post spacing is significantly wider than the Lo Pro, Edge Pro, or Floyd. You'd need to pull the bushings, plug the holes, and redrill for the new posts and bushings.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 23, 2014)

Premium instead of Prestige.

Edge Zero instead of Lo-Pro.






Pessimistic. I know.


----------



## wilch (Dec 23, 2014)

My eyes opened up and jaw dropped when I saw the BFP. Then I saw the trem, and my eyes squinted and lips pursed together.


----------



## mikolo (Dec 23, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Premium instead of Prestige.
> 
> Edge Zero instead of Lo-Pro.
> 
> ...



Agreed...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 23, 2014)

skeels said:


> So much this.



This x10 to the nth degree.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Dec 23, 2014)

Sweet another Ibanez with a basswood body and rosewood fret board!


----------



## stuglue (Dec 23, 2014)

And they'll never release lefty versions... Ah well


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 23, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> As said before my Green dot premium sucked so many dicks it had teeth removed. It's the only guitar I've ever returned pretty much on the spot. Hopefully these ones have way better quality control.



Buy one off Rich Harris  He'll do the QC for you....


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 23, 2014)

JP Universe said:


> Buy one off Rich Harris  He'll do the QC for you....



This exactly. Him or axepalace. Buying from either will ensure a great guitar. Had I not found my UV7 i was going to buy a 70p from axepalace. 

The ez2 isnt bad. From a seller that will only ship a perfect guitar, itll be more than enough. I see a pwh in my future. Especially since old ones are few and far between


----------



## jwade (Dec 23, 2014)

Where da Prestige UV at, Steve?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 23, 2014)

^ I'd say the Jem7V7 is probably going to continue to fill that role in Ibby's lineup.

And yeah, the new PWH leaves me with conflicted feelings.


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 23, 2014)

More premiums = yawn.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2014)

Screw it, if that BFP is on par quality-wise with the two other Premiums I owned and not stupid expensive I will own one. 

Why do they always announce guitars I want within days of me buying something else though? HOW DO THEY KNOW


----------



## narad (Dec 23, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Why do they always announce guitars I want within days of me buying something else though? HOW DO THEY KNOW



True, but isn't it like that dramatic Hulk quote in the Avenger's movie?

"But that's my secret: I'm _always_ within days of buying something!"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 23, 2014)

My UV70P Green Dot reissue has no problems. Either I'm lucky or other people are unlucky. I don't like the trem as much as I did when I first got it so I'm considering blocking it or selling it, but I haven't had any QC issues.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2014)

narad said:


> True, but isn't it like that dramatic Hulk quote in the Avenger's movie?
> 
> "But that's my secret: I'm _always_ within days of buying something!"



Yes and no... I don't usually buy Ibanez that often but literally JUST ordered one about three days ago


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 23, 2014)

Is there no way to swap the EZII for a Prestige EZ?


----------



## porknchili (Dec 23, 2014)

I've never liked the floral pattern JEMs... Then I saw this blue one...

I've been saving up for either a 30 fret Ibby or a 27 fret ESP LTD, but I might just have to put those plans on hold for this PBFP JEM.



possumkiller said:


> Is there no way to swap the EZII for a Prestige EZ?



You probably could swap the Edge Zero II for an Edge Zero, but you would most likely have to extend the top routing since the EZ is a little longer than the EZII.

Edit: Now that I look at it though, I don't think there'd be any routing required on the PBFP but there would be on the PWH.


----------



## AdenM (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't mind the core Premium series they're ~ decent for the price, and I really dug the seafoam green JEM reissue and the UV70P from last year's Premium lineup, these less so. I feel like the Vai Premiums were pretty expensive for what they are. Like 1.5k for an Indo guitar? Meh.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 23, 2014)

I am really not impressed by these at all :/


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 23, 2014)

Is the Jem Jr indo premium or MIJ? Wanting a Jem but hating the price so I'm definitly interested


----------



## Stooge1996 (Dec 23, 2014)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Welp, this pretty much wins all of 2015 for me. I've wanted one of these for over half my life, and I block the trem in any guitar I own that has one, so the new bridge doesn't bother me at all. I already have too many Ibanez guitars as is, but whenever I want to grab one from another brand, Ibanez goes and does something like this.



Pretty sure this like the 70p will have a spring a claw setup. So it will be easily blocked!

That excited for the PWH, always dreamed of one and this is good enough!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 24, 2014)

OMG


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 24, 2014)

Call me a weirdo, but the Premium Greendot is my fave guitar of all time and my dream guitar. Played a couple in stores and have been trying to sell a kidney or teste since to fund one. So I am excited for the white one too! 

Now that I am starting a new job I will be able to get a Greendot! What are the problems people have had with them? If its the trem I dont care since I block em off anyway. And I already know I LOVE the neck


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 24, 2014)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Call me a weirdo, but the Premium Greendot is my fave guitar of all time and my dream guitar. Played a couple in stores and have been trying to sell a kidney or teste since to fund one. So I am excited for the white one too!
> 
> Now that I am starting a new job I will be able to get a Greendot! What are the problems people have had with them? If its the trem I dont care since I block em off anyway. And I already know I LOVE the neck



This is probably how I will feel about that white Universe reissue. I've ALWAYS wanted one.


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 24, 2014)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Call me a weirdo, but the Premium Greendot is my fave guitar of all time and my dream guitar. Played a couple in stores and have been trying to sell a kidney or teste since to fund one. So I am excited for the white one too!
> 
> Now that I am starting a new job I will be able to get a Greendot! What are the problems people have had with them? If its the trem I dont care since I block em off anyway. And I already know I LOVE the neck



I had a 70p a few weeks ago. It was an awesome guitar. However it suffered from a couple issues that I didnt actually know were issues. There was a fret buzz, 1st string 7th fret. Sometimes it wouldnt buzz, other times it would. Didnt bother me too much until I heard the other issues. The nut was loose. When moving the trem all the way in 1 direction, then a slight nudge in the other, you would hear a significant noise. I was told this was the nut, and the noise would go all the way down the strings. Few people helped me with this, including Ibanez and the dealer. I tried their fix, I guess it worked but I didnt like what I had to do. I then noticed a noise when I would move the trem. Maybe it was the springs, Im not sure. So I called Ibanez again, they recommended I send it back for a new one. I called the dealer, they said the same. Very disappointed because it was an awesome guitar. If they would step up the quality control there would be no issues.

Ibanez claims that each guitar leaving the PA warehouse is checked over, premiums and prestiges getting that bit of extra care. Could be, maybe mine was an issue due to the guitar being an open box item at a dealer. I wont know bc the dealer didnt follow through on their end. There was supposed to be a replacment guitar arriving the same day mine was. Didnt happen. 

Moral is, if you purchase from axepalce or ibanez rules, where the guitar is checked over, set up, and good to go, it will be a great instrument. I would have bought another uv70p. This time from zimbloth, but I found the uv7. I felt bad but I hope he understands. UV70P vs UV7....

Now being that original pwh's are harder to come across, a properly setup pwh is a damn good idea. A 70p or 71pwh in perfect working order will be a great guitar. Hate me for saying it but they arent bad. (Just dont hold it directly next to an original, then you may notice a difference lol)


----------



## Skullet (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep, imma need that white UV !


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Screw it, if that BFP is on par quality-wise with the two other Premiums I owned and not stupid expensive I will own one.



My sentiment's exactly. Specs wise, the Gravity Storms and a maple board are really speaking to me. 

Hell, I'd get one so I can make the attempt to replace the EZ with a Gotoh.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Dec 24, 2014)

Many have said it...that trem, what in the hell are they even thinking? I love Ibanez, but man, every year it's like they're on crack with bullshit like this. Why even bring back the greatest trem ever made and not put it on each and every trem guitar they put out? Just baffling. This is not a reissue, it's a poor ripoff.


----------



## IbbyAddict (Dec 24, 2014)

that Universe with the disappearing pyramids 
i would do bad things for that guitar


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 24, 2014)

Only premium Ibby I have is a bass, but it's stellar. Tempted to buy a Jem Jr for modding and the PWH is, well, dunno, but I do like white guitars. (which, obviously, is why I don't have any)


----------



## Shredmon (Dec 24, 2014)

Im seriously gassing for the white Universe :0


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 24, 2014)

If they were to ever release a premium version with the same aesthetics as a JEM7V with the gold HW and whatnot. I'd be toast.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, all-white UV's that's amazing. For me the white colour and the silver hardware are "snowblind" guitars. And i like that A LOT.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 24, 2014)

Damnit..... The PWH reissue I've been expecting is coming and here I thought the DCM100 I got fulfilled my GAS..... Would love to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 24, 2014)

dont see the issue with the ez2. Can someone explain?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2014)

JEM 77 PBFP?! 







WANT! Now if only they came with the old JEM77 neck carves.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 24, 2014)

Apollo240 said:


> dont see the issue with the ez2. Can someone explain?



Steve Vai is known to use the original and lo pro Edge units and without the ZPS systems. Granted these models don't have the ZPS anyway so that's moot. 

But in terms of personal preference, those said trems are better quality over the newer Edge Zero units. For instance, I'm not too fond of the EZ's fine tuners, and I find the older trems more durable from substantial abuse over the EZ. 

For Jem, Universe and Vai enthusiasts, having the classic Edges are part of the appeal of owning a Jem. Plus the fact that these are marketed as "reissues" but without a crucial component from the originals really don't make these true reissues and to many players will see these new instruments as shadows of their former counterparts. 


Anyway, the fact that they chose the blue floral Jem to be the first Vai sig to have Gravity Storms stock is pretty neat. Yes I love these pickups and am really glad to see them on a production Jem.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 24, 2014)

Apollo240 said:


> dont see the issue with the ez2. Can someone explain?



Some is hate for the ZPS, which these guitars don't have, so isn't a problem. 

The rest of the issues are cost cutting. The fine tuners don't feel smooth and can strip. Also, the bolts that lock the saddles in position for intonation simply screw into the zinc base plate. On the Edge/Lo Pro/Edge Pro, there's a steel plate underneath for the bolt to thread into. Without that steel plate, that bolt can strip out the zinc base plate. In theory, you're not changing the intonation all the time, but it's a bit of a time bomb. 

The bridge just doesn't scream quality. I really wonder how much Ibanez saves by using that bridge over the units that people actually like.

Having the new post spacing was a real kick in the nuts, too. It'd be one thing if you could swap them for the older Edge trems or an OFR, but to have made the post spacing so much wider just really sinks it.


----------



## ToS (Dec 24, 2014)

Apollo240 said:


> dont see the issue with the ez2. Can someone explain?



On top of what was said above: the spring cavity (<= I hope that´s the right term...) is significantly shorter than with the older trems. This means there´s less "room" for alternate tunings or even a change in string gauge, which would usually just require adjusting the spring claw. I really like my 70p (many aspects are on par with my early 90s UVs) but this aspect I hate. I tune down one step to A standard and getting this done with the ez2 was definately no fun.


----------



## Sparkplug (Dec 24, 2014)

as a huge Korn fan I would like to create some kind replica of Heads white Universe with the red letters, but they problably will end up around 1200-1500$ 

Maybe we'll get a new premium universe every 1-2 years. I'm waiting for a multicolour or uv777gr reissue


----------



## ToS (Dec 24, 2014)

Sparkplug said:


> as a huge Korn fan I would like to create some kind replica of Heads white Universe with the red letters, but they problably will end up around 1220-1500$



You mean like this:


----------



## Sparkplug (Dec 24, 2014)

ToS said:


> You mean like this:



YES! Thanks, could not find a proper picture

Edit: Did anyone already opened the compulsory Ibanez Namm thread?


----------



## ToS (Dec 24, 2014)

Actually that´s a beat up UV777.... but I guess the new 71PWH will do as well!


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, having just sent back my UV70P and getting a UV7 I truly feel the dislike for the 70P hardware isnt fair. I also have a K7, which I compared to the 70P. 

The fine tuners...the ones on the ez2 worked fine. They felt fine, not too loose, not too tight. Maybe not as much travel as the lo pro but going that far I would move the tuners on the headstock anyway. I tune down to A and didnt have any issue. No more than I had tuning my UV7 down to A. I will note that the fine tuners on my UV7 are nowhere near as tight as they are on my K7. Obviously from use, but still. Now will the EZ2 be in as nice shape in 22 years like the lo pro? Not sure, but I dont see why not. The lo pro has wear, many have pitting. The finish is coming off. 

The intonation screws. This one Im am clueless over. I am known for stripping bolts, screws, etc. Didnt have any issues with the 70P. In fact I really like that the screws were off center from the strings. 

As far as being a reissue, and wanting the original hardware. Yeah I can understand that. However, the EZ2 works and works great. The biggest challenge with the UV70P is getting one in fine working condition. However as said, if bought from a certain couple dealers, thats not an issue.


Overall, I think they are great guitars as long as you get a well built one. Are they the original, not exactly, but what in life ever is?


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 24, 2014)

This is one killer between the "reissue" and original. However, had I never bought my UV7, I may have never noticed. Well atleast until I took it to my friend who owns atleast 1 of every UV built.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh my god I am so pumped for the jem77bfp reissue. The original is one of my dream guitars over the countless beautiful guitars I've seen.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Dec 24, 2014)

I was hoping for something that's not Premium... something a bit more high end. But oh well... 

That blue Jem though, damn it looks gorgeous. If the price is right I have a feeling I might just end up buying it....


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah I just need to see the pricing on these and start to figure out what needs to be moved around 

I don't have any problem with the trem because


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh man that PWH... with that trem though...


----------



## XxXPete (Dec 24, 2014)

any prices on these 2 yet ?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 24, 2014)

these bridges wont bother me. 




problem solved! they make very comfortable hardtails lol.


----------



## Possessed (Dec 24, 2014)

Perhaps its time to get myself the first 7 strings!!!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 24, 2014)

Apollo240 said:


> This is one killer between the "reissue" and original. However, had I never bought my UV7, I may have never noticed. Well atleast until I took it to my friend who owns atleast 1 of every UV built.



What's that? Better fretwork and rosewood that needs oiled?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> What's that? Better fretwork and rosewood that needs oiled?



I think he means the dots themselves. The ones on the original look like they have some depth to them. The dots on my UV70P never bothered me, though, so it's not a qualm I'd have ever brought up .


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 24, 2014)

that bfp re-issue has got me moist, I have my heart set on that.

I imagine it'll be around $1600? the seafoam green one was 1500 and Ibanez has been upping their prices lately


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> What's that? Better fretwork and rosewood that needs oiled?



I dont see much of an issue with either, and all my guitars probably need the rosewood oiled. 



Grand Moff Tim said:


> I think he means the dots themselves. The ones on the original look like they have some depth to them. The dots on my UV70P never bothered me, though, so it's not a qualm I'd have ever brought up .



Yes exactly. They never bothered me on my 70p. I just noticed it when I got the uv7. The 70p is just like stickers, vs the uv7 where somethings under the fretboard i think. 

Does it matter...no. Does it affect function, no. It was just something that made me go, "ohh cool" on the uv7.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah the UV7BK inlays to me look like green plastic under a clear acrylic dot, which gives a pretty cool depth to the inlay. No idea how the UV70 inlays are. Never seen one up close enough.


----------



## PBGas (Dec 25, 2014)

Love the fact that they are doing these new models. Hate that bridge with a passion after having a couple of Premiums with that setup. Never again.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Dec 25, 2014)

Am I the only one who feels like these Premium reissues aren't "official" universes? I just can't wrap my head around getting one of these.. I'm sure they're great guitars, but they still aren't a UNIVERSE.

I can't be the only one.


----------



## jwade (Dec 25, 2014)

I still have yet to try any of the UVs, Premium or otherwise, but to me it sort of seems like a Coke/Diet Coke situation. Pretty much the same thing, but missing a couple of the key ingredients.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 25, 2014)

WhoThenNow7 said:


> Am I the only one who feels like these Premium reissues aren't "official" universes? I just can't wrap my head around getting one of these.. I'm sure they're great guitars, but they still aren't a UNIVERSE.
> 
> I can't be the only one.



You're right, and to an extent I think that was intentional.

By doing so, Ibanez has helped retain the current value of the original Universe models, if not increasing their value. 

But it is annoying that Ibanez can put a Edge Lo Pro 7 on the RG752, but not on these...


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 25, 2014)

I really dig that floral blue jem. Super glad they didnt do the half vine and dots, looks way classier this way.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 25, 2014)

Well. I will be owning that Premium Blue Floral. 

I know some people are going to be not happy about the reissues, but it makes me very happy.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2014)

^ yep regardless of the bitching one of those PBFPs will be coming to my house 



Apollo240 said:


> Yes exactly. They never bothered me on my 70p. I just noticed it when I got the uv7. The 70p is just like stickers, vs the uv7 where somethings under the fretboard i think.
> 
> Does it matter...no. Does it affect function, no. It was just something that made me go, "ohh cool" on the uv7.



Ah gotcha. I haven't seen them in person but guessing the reissue has green plastic dots while the old ones were green paper under clear dots which gave the impression of depth


----------



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2014)

My favorite Jem in the world is the BFP. I haven't even been playing guitar regularly in the past 6 months or so, but I am lusting.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Well. I will be owning that Premium Blue Floral.
> 
> I know some people are going to be not happy about the reissues, but it makes me very happy.


Yeah my mind is pretty much made up and unless something really persuades me otherwise (eyes on NAMM) I'll be gifting one to myself for my college graduation in May 

My cousin is the original owner of a jem77fp and it's insane how much I want that thing.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 25, 2014)

I only picked up my PWH a few months ago after searching for nearly 15 years. When I saw these were being released....... and the specs.... I thought it would be interesting to see how they stacked up against each other, with the different bridges etc......

Then I saw they are going to retail for around 2k here in Australia.....

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPE!


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 25, 2014)

^ if you sell your pwh to me then you can buy this....thing and you get a free lesson


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 25, 2014)

haha  Churchie, I reckon moving my pwh to fund one of these premiums is a lesson I can do with out


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 26, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> ^ if you sell your pwh to me then you can buy this....thing and you get a free lesson



LOL, I can only respond with the Ice Cube eye:


----------



## Petie (Dec 26, 2014)

aesthyrian said:


> You're right, and to an extent I think that was intentional. By doing so, Ibanez has helped retain the current value of the original Universe models, if not increasing their value.



Surely the current market value of guitars they sold two dozen years ago would never even cross their minds. It's not like they make any money when someone sells a guitar from 1991 on eBay. If anything it'd probably be the reverse: "White Universes are changing hands for decent money on the used market - let's make an affordable reissue for those who can't afford the originals."


----------



## Schaug (Dec 26, 2014)

Aight, these really look great. Aaaand I'm an Ibby whore.

BUT, I would never spend so much money on these Premiums considering for how much less you can buy a used Prestige. It's simply too much. The used market is saturated with older Prestiges and there is simply no contest. 

I had a premium once and the craftsmanship was surprisingly different from all the other Indo guitars. The fretwork and the neck were really great. I couldn't complain. But the guitar had no resonance. It had that dead, under the blanket sound no matter what pickups I throw in her so she had to go. 

Soon after I bought a used, mint RG1527 for 400 euros and everything fit into place.


----------



## ASoC (Dec 26, 2014)

Man, I've had pwh GAS ever since I started playing 7s but this reissue is less than what I had hoped for.

Part of me wants one, because it still has a fantastic look. However, the bridge and the premium vs prestige has really got me shaking my head. I'm not digging this whole "rerelease a MIJ model as MII" thing that Ibanez has got going on right now. I wasn't happy about it with the UV70 or the RG742X, and I'm not exactly happy about it now.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't get the pricing either to be honest. You could get an RG752 Prestige either fixed or with a tremolo for less than the signature premiums.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 26, 2014)

^ Agreed. From the info I have seen on pre orders for these, it's looking like the cost could be around 30% higher than the price of the green dot Indoverse. 

This could all change when they actually hit the shelves, but I'm struggling to understand the pricing so far.


----------



## kuma (Dec 26, 2014)

That PBFP looks nothing like a BFP, which is a little surprising, as I believe the original BFP pattern was actually a black and white paper print with a trans blue finish, as opposed to the fabric of the regular FPs. Seems like they could've just printed more of the original pattern, or at least found something that looks a little more like it.

I'm still not sold on these. The differences aren't huge, but they're enough that every time I look at one, all I can think is it's not a 'real' one. I actually preferred the direction they were going with the Premium sigs, where we were getting new variations on the high end versions, like the seafoam Jem. Made it easier for me to appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 26, 2014)

I really wish they kept the universe line the same way they did the REMC


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 26, 2014)

White universe should have come with low profile edge.


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 26, 2014)

7JxN7 said:


> ^ Agreed. From the info I have seen on pre orders for these, it's looking like the cost could be around 30% higher than the price of the green dot Indoverse.
> 
> This could all change when they actually hit the shelves, but I'm struggling to understand the pricing so far.



A penny more than the green dot would not be worth it. Its the same guitar with different paint. I really hope Ibanez doesnt raise msrp on these. I remember back in 01-05 when the uv777bk was around 1500-1600 pending where you shopped.


----------



## Deep Blue (Dec 26, 2014)

I could see an increase in price for the disappearing pyramids, but not 30% more.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 26, 2014)

Petie said:


> Surely the current market value of guitars they sold two dozen years ago would never even cross their minds. It's not like they make any money when someone sells a guitar from 1991 on eBay. If anything it'd probably be the reverse: "White Universes are changing hands for decent money on the used market - let's make an affordable reissue for those who can't afford the originals."



Could very well be true. I just thought that Ibanez perhaps realized that there is quite a collectors market for the guitars that they decided to re-release. Obviously the demand is why they chose to reissue them, however maybe they didn't want to piss off all those old grumpy 1990's Ibanez collectors, that would surely bitch to no end on jemsite. I kind of wish they would do that though 

Of course, the cheaper options like the bridge for instance could very well have just been a financial decision. I'm sure it was, $$$$$$. These are made in Indonesia after all.. I'm a MIJ Ibanez kind of guy myself, so these are just appealing in a cheap sense anyway.


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 26, 2014)

Deep Blue said:


> I could see an increase in price for the disappearing pyramids, but not 30% more.



If they are stickers like the 70p then no lol


----------



## charlessalvacion (Dec 26, 2014)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> New trem is wrong trem



very wrong.


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 27, 2014)

WhoThenNow7 said:


> Am I the only one who feels like these Premium reissues aren't "official" universes? I just can't wrap my head around getting one of these.. I'm sure they're great guitars, but they still aren't a UNIVERSE.
> 
> I can't be the only one.



I agree. The JEM7V7WH is the Universe. But what really puzzles me is the Jem Jr. Reissue. The whole point of the Jem Jr. was to have an affordable Jem. The reissue is like an affordable version of the "affordable version" of the Jem line.


----------



## tender_insanity (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got three MII guitars and they're all really comfortable to play. My latest has the EZ2 and it's quite nice, though I don't use the trem nowadays almost at all. The pickups have been the weakest link in every of my guitars, though. But it ain't a big deal to change them.


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 28, 2014)

Come to think about this....im kind of disappointed. Wouldnt it make sense to have a 25th anniversary Universe??


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2015)

On pricing, the 70P's are the same price, the BFP is slightly higher than the SFG. In the US anyway. IMO the BFP pattern looks better than the original, at least in a picture.

The 70BKP inlays are solid color and the 7BK are paper backed clear, which is why they don't look like they have depth but they are just as thick of course.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 1, 2015)

People are complaining about the tremolo's. However, I think it is a good thing. These guitars are Indo, so they will not be as good as the originals, regardless of what tremolo is on them. 
By not having the original edge, it makes them super easy to identify, and it also keeps the resell value of the originals the same.

However, that being said, a $1500 guitar with the EZ tremolo is a downer for one thinking about spending the money.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 1, 2015)

Ibanez Rules said:


> On pricing, the 70P's are the same price, the BFP is slightly higher than the SFG. In the US anyway. IMO the BFP pattern looks better than the original, at least in a picture.
> 
> The 70BKP inlays are solid color and the 7BK are paper backed clear, which is why they don't look like they have depth but they are just as thick of course.



Well that sucks about the BFP being more expensive given Edge vs EZII... that said the BFP still looks killer


----------



## Apollo240 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ibanez Rules said:


> On pricing, the 70P's are the same price, the BFP is slightly higher than the SFG. In the US anyway. IMO the BFP pattern looks better than the original, at least in a picture.
> 
> The 70BKP inlays are solid color and the 7BK are paper backed clear, which is why they don't look like they have depth but they are just as thick of course.



Glad to hear about the pricing. 

Makes sense on the inlays. 

How about the pwh vs 71pwh? Have you had a chance to see one yet or is that namm?


----------

